# VK | Mark Beling Live at Vape King Craighall



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/18)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Wow @Stroodlepuff , Samsung 30Q batteries for R90!

Tell me how big are the VK Prime juice bottles?
And the normal Vape King juice?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/18)

Silver said:


> Wow @Stroodlepuff , Samsung 30Q batteries for R90!
> 
> Tell me how big are the VK Prime juice bottles?
> And the normal Vape King juice?



VK Prime are 60mls, 4 new flavours 
Normal VK juices are 35mls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> VK Prime are 60mls, 4 new flavours
> Normal VK juices are 35mls



60ml for R90
Bargain


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Would be great to see some pics of this event if you managed to take any @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/18)

Silver said:


> Would be great to see some pics of this event if you managed to take any @Stroodlepuff



Roger that  coming right up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/18)

Lovely pics @Stroodlepuff ! Thanks
Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------

